# I can't access to https sites with my macBook



## jcastiblanco (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello Everybody,

I left my old laptop that had Windows Vista because I want to learn to use Mac osx.  I bougth a MacBook with Mac OS X Version 10.5.8 and everything works fine, but when I try to open some Url, I can't I don't understand why.  If I try using tunneling URL's I can.  I red a lot of articles about How I can repair that problem, but anything work with my. This is the URL that I need to access.

https://secure3.computer.org/security/login?service=http://www.computer.org/portal/c/portal/login

I'm starting the system with an Administrator account,  also I connet my laptop direct to the modem. 

Please help me.

Julian Castiblanco P.
Bogotá, Colombia.


----------



## Scoops98 (Jan 6, 2010)

I had issues in the past with Azuerus/Vuze running on one machine, and then preventing other machines on the same network from accessing any HTTPS sites.  HTTP was fine.  As soon as Azuerus/Vuze was shutdown, we had no issues on the other machines. Software updates eventually fixed the issue.  Are you running any BitTorrent apps or any other network service apps?


----------



## vero216 (May 12, 2010)

Its not just bittorent.Any application using port  443 can blog you from https.Make a google search it will definetelly show you the most common applications using that port.


----------

